# Good dressage saddles? Dutton RZ Wise Air?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Ash, there are several consignment stores in MD you can look into. I agree that at 4 yo and put in work your horse probably will change quite a bit (both mine did). So you may look into something used on cheaper side you can use at the moment, and when he stops changing more or less, sell it and get something nicer.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I know Ebay is risky since most sellers don't allow a trial. But Skylands Saddlery does send their used saddles out on trial:

Used George Gullickson Canterbury Equation Dressage Saddle Size 17.5 Black items in Skylands Saddlery store on eBay!

I've also seen nice saddles on Ebay, if you know a certain saddle fits your horse well and have a fitter to reflock if needed. 

That said, as long as your jumping saddle fits you and your young horse, I don't see why you cant use it. 

The Dutton looks gorgeous!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

At intro and elementary levels (and even up through novice) you'll be fine just using a jump saddle in the dressage. They won't penalize you for it at all. 


That being said, since your horse is so young still definitely look for something on teh cheaper side if you're really set on getting a dressage saddle right now. Then, as your horse matures and fills out you can start looking for something a little more permanent.


----------

